# Blocking electromagnetic signals?



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

What metals block EM Signals? I know Copper does this but what other metals?

Is it possible to buy copper fencing to put inside a building or house? If so, from where?

Is there a cheaper way to block EM signals?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

What you're looking at is a faraday cage. Any conductive material should work, although I'm sure some work better than others. I can't imagine it's hard to do a house, but it would take quite a bit of time. Essentially, you have to make a mesh around the house where the holes between the wires within the mesh are much shorter than the wavelength(s) you're trying to block.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I've made several faraday cages for myself and friends taking a 55 gallon steel drum with the ring top removable lid, Take it and put a couple pieces of 2"X2" wood in the bottom then take a 30 gallon plastic pickle barrel and set it down inside the steel one. put a few pieces of wood around the sides between the plastic and steel barrels then shoot expanda foam down between them. As the foam expands pull the wood out from between them. BE CAREFUL that the foam doesn't come up into or past the threads for the top of the pickle barrel! then put whatever you want to protect down inside the plastic one, screw the lid on the plastic one then take some thick pieces of Styrofoam insulation and cut a "ring" to fit around the plastic lid then a piece(s) to fit on top between the plastic barrel lid and the steel drum top. Put the steel lid and ring on and you have a safe way to protect your items from an EMP. Plus unless you store the drum outside in very wet area's it will also serve to keep dampness away from your stuff. But for added protection you could toss in several large O2 absorbers as well.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

ive been looking into this subject for a while now, but ive always kinda gotten different methods and ideas. I am aware of a faraday cage, however i wanted something i could wrap on the interior walls. For example since i have been looking into this for years i havent found a solution i liked that seemed easy to me. That was until yesterday, i saw Transcendance the movie which was kinda stupid. But they had a very good and obvious idea i had never thought of. Copper fencing. But ive never seen it like they had it. so thata why i was asking about something that'll do the trick and be easy to put up.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Aluminum foil would work and be quite a bit cheaper than any copper you could come up with. Dont think it would be practical to "retrofit" an entire house but a "Tempest Cage(essentially a Faraday Cage)" could be set up to effectivly block EM and possibly protect against EMP. 

I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish but a computer wouldn't be able to connect to the internet, cell phone wouldn't work inside it and anything inside it would be completely isolated from the world. Any connection to outside power would compromise the cages effectiveness but devices could be operated "stand alone" on battery while inside.

The foil makes some pretty stylish hats too! lol


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my Bug out Ride.


----------

